
New species of Pacific beaked whale confirmed - adamnemecek
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/jul/30/new-species-of-pacific-beaked-whale-confirmed
======
asciimo
New Japanese Menu Item ([http://www.vox.com/2016/3/28/11318512/japan-kill-
minke-whale...](http://www.vox.com/2016/3/28/11318512/japan-kill-minke-
whales))

